# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Lang thang trên... sa mạc Sahara

## hangnt

(Du lich) - Nếu đã chán các thành phố hiện đại hoặc những nơi quá ồn ào, chúng ta có thể làm một chuyến du lịch rất đặc biệt đến sa mạc Sahara. Lãng du trên sa mạc đang là sở thích của hàng triệu du khách trên khắp hành tinh.

Sa mạc Sahara lớn nhất thế giới nằm ở Bắc Phi, có vẻ đẹp riêng, rất tuyệt vời, độc đáo. Một bảo tàng thiên nhiên và nghệ thuật điêu khắc đá đồ sộ của loài người thời tiền sử nằm rải rác trên các vùng của sa mạc luôn là điểm hấp dẫn du khách. Đến đây, du khách có thể đi bộ cùng hướng dẫn viên khám phá thế giới không có cây cối; du khách cũng có thể trùm khăn cưỡi lạc đà trên sa mạc, vượt qua luồng xoáy cát hay những cồn cát mênh mông hàng ngàn dặm để khám phá những điều kỳ diệu và huyền bí…


Vượt qua luồng xoáy cát hay những cồn cát mênh mông hàng ngàn dặm để khám phá những điều kỳ diệu và huyền bí
Khởi hành từ sáng sớm, trời mát, du khách có thể vừa đi bộ trên cát vừa nhìn ngắm sa mạc bao la, nhấp nhô từng đụn cát vàng như sóng biển lớn. Đừng nghĩ sa mạc chỉ có cát, gió và nắng. Do dưới đất có nước nên hình thành những ốc đảo, như ốc đảo Siwa của Ai Cập, ốc đảo Ainsala Gio-uốt của Angiêri... với những suối nước chảy róc rách, những hàng cây chà là cao vút cung cấp nguồn thực phẩm chủ yếu cho cư dân.


Đừng nghĩ sa mạc chỉ có cát, gió và nắng.
Ốc đảo là trung tâm của các hoạt động kinh tế trong sa mạc. Du khách có thể dừng chân, mua sắm một ít kỷ vật sa mạc, thường là các đồ đá khắc chạm, vòng tay, vòng cổ… rất tinh xảo. Có một thứ trà đặc biệt của vùng sa mạc. Đang trong cơn nắng nóng, chỉ uống một vài ngụm nhỏ thôi đã thấy mát rượi cả người.


Lang thang giữa những cơn nắng nóng
Ở sa mạc, ban ngày mặt trời đỏ rực như thiêu như đốt. Nếu để một quả trứng trên cát, chẳng mấy chốc nó sẽ chín ngay. Nhưng đến đêm gió lạnh cắt da cắt thịt. Nếu ở lại đêm trên sa mạc, du khách phải đốt lửa và chui vào bao ngủ đặc biệt, vì ban đêm cực kỳ lạnh. Ban ngày nóng bao nhiêu thì ban đêm lạnh bấy nhiêu. Sự chênh lệch nhiệt độ giữa ngày và đêm là 15-35 độ C, cao nhất có thể lên đến 38,2 độ C. Đêm trên sa mạc, ngồi quây quần bên ngọn lửa vừa uống trà, vừa nhìn trời sao, nghe những âm vang đặc thù của sa mạc… thì không thể nói là du lịch sa mạc không lý thú.


Sa mạc còn bao điều huyền bí chờ chúng ta khám phá
Vượt qua các sa mạc rộng lớn của các nước Libi, Môritani, Marốc, Nigiêria... du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản từng vùng miền. Du khách cũng được thăm quan những trại nuôi lạc đà, được nếm thử hương vị tinh túy các loại sữa lạc đà giàu protein và khám phá nhiều điều bí ẩn… Đặc biệt, đến sa mạc của Ai Cập, du khách được tham quan Kim tự tháp hàng ngàn năm của các Pharaông đứng sừng sững.


_
(Theo Hà Nội Mới)_

----------


## showluo

Sa mạc Sahara lớn nhất thế giới nằm ở Bắc Phi, có vẻ đẹp riêng, rất tuyệt vời, độc đáo. Một bảo tàng thiên nhiên và nghệ thuật điêu khắc đá đồ sộ của loài người thời tiền sử nằm rải rác trên các vùng của sa mạc luôn là điểm hấp dẫn du khách.
Đọc đến đây là đã muốn đi khám phá rồCon người thật bé nhỏ trước thiên nhiên hùng vĩ

----------


## Taeyeon0903

thế mà từ trước mình vẫn nghĩ sa mạc là nơi nóng nhất thế giới chả có gì ngoài cát và gió 
không ngờ là sa mạc cũng có vẻ đẹp riêng của nó

----------


## canon

đi chơi ở đây xong về làm cột nhà cháy thui  :cuoi1:

----------


## Mituot

Đẹp thì đẹp thật
Nhưng mà có khi nào 1 chân bước vào ko có chân ra không ^^

----------


## bickoi111

> đi chơi ở đây xong về làm cột nhà cháy thui


Haha, về vào nhà bếp là hok nhận ra vì giống than quóa  :Smile:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Sahara thì quá nổi tiếng rồi
Vẻ đẹp bí ẩn  :love struck:

----------


## Shinichi1412

nắng nóng thế này thì đi về thành than thôi ^^

----------


## lunas2

éc... mà đến đây thì lạc giữa bãi cát ak

----------


## h20love

nơi nay m mà đến chắc còn bộ xương khô... hahaaaaaaaaaa

----------

